# What kind of QCTP would you buy?



## tarmo120 (Feb 24, 2013)

At the moment I have got the create tool quick change toolpost in my lathe. But lately I was thinking of doing some drilling when the part is in the chuck.
Now that brings me to the point where I would need a drill chuck mounted in the toolpost.
Since the create tool toolpost is not the wedge type, but the type where there is 2 holes in each side of the toolholder and a bunch of 45  degree angles between.
I'm thinking that such holder is pretty difficult to make for me. I do work as a cnc milling station set up person, but that means ALOT of setting up.

What would you recommend for me? Get a wedge type toolpost or make a holder without those 45 degree angles?
At the moment I would not like to buy an expensive wedge toolpost because I have one(non wedge), but if I can't work with what I've got I must buy.

Tarmo


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Feb 24, 2013)

Why not mount the drill chuck in the tailstock?  That's the time honored solution.  

Bill


----------



## tarmo120 (Feb 24, 2013)

The idea is to have the drill bit mounted 90 degrees to the chuck and tailstock.
There was a picture of the keyless drill chuck mounted in a shop made toolholder in the ''show us your shop made tooling''.
But I couldn't find it. If you can find it, that is what I wish to end up with.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 24, 2013)

You ask, you receive. Hope it's the one? ------ "Billy G"   ------ http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/11900-Tailstock-drill-chuck-with-a-difference!!!


----------



## Ed Hoc (Feb 24, 2013)

Can you buy a tool holder for your create TP that is made for boring bars?  That is to say, it has a hole thru it, for a round boring bar.  Then you could modify that for your drill chuck / bearing assembly.  Maybe cheaper than buying a whole new system.

Good luck, let us know what you come up with.

Ed Hoc


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm thinking I'm still not fully understanding what you are doing, but if your current tool post does not lend itself to the job at hand, why buy another?  How about something like the boring bar holder I made?



In your case, the holder would clamp an arbor and chuck in place.  It seems to me the holder is the easy part of the problem.  How are you going to power it?  Or maybe I'm still out in left field.

Bill


----------



## tarmo120 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, there is an option to buy the boring bar tool holder. Actually now that I looked closer I found the item I was looking for.

In the ''show us your shop made tooling'' thread under post number 4. The very last picture and writing.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6005-Show-Us-Your-Shop-Made-Tooling!

''Chuck adapter with 60 hole indexing for doing bolt patterns, And a QCTP side driller''

I want to have a side driller. But what everyone posted, that is cool also. Thank you all.


----------

